# My dogs eat dirt...and MUD



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Question. Why do my dogs eat dirt, mud and pull plants out of the ground to chew on roots? They love roots! I'm assuming they are looking for nutritious supplements or moisture. 

But, seriously, at the dog park Roe always eats mud (there's always a mudhole at this particular park near my home) and I'm not sure if I should be cautious about this and try to stop her?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I wouldn't let them eat the mud. I would think it would be similar to stagant water which can have girdia which is what ony's mom's dogs have now because of Merlin drinking water from the water fountain at her work. If you have another dog park in your area that doesn't have mud holes then I'd go there till things dry out in the summer. What food are your dogs eating? Eating stuff like that means that they aren't getting the nutrients they need. I would discourage it by taking them out on the leash and if they try to go for it, tell them to leave it, if they know the command. I'm not sure if this would work with dogs but on a pet show I was watching the person was talking about how cats liked to dig up the dirt in inside plants. He suggested to get some chicken wire and put it around the plant and cover it with alittle bit of dirt or moss. I'm sure the same concept would work outside as well as its supposed to not feel good to the dogs and discourage them.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I feed them Canidae, so hopefully that's providing them the nutrients they need. I switched them three weeks (or so) ago. I didn't think about the Giardia, it's certainly not out of the question for the water to be tainted in some way. I'll keep an eye out. We went to the dog park tonight and I gave her the negative marker, and she responded. I'll just have to keep doing that until she gets it. It's like she prefers this muddy water to the clean water I bring for whatever reason that is.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

well, i know my horses will lick the dirt when they are lacking nutrients. this is probably the same case. you can discourage him i guess... but personally, i dont think its necessary. drinking dirty water is one thing, but eating dirt and roots is another. if hes drinking dirty water, i would redirect, but leave the other alone. but thats just me. i dont see a point in discouraging my girls because theyre trying to stay healthy


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree, I don't mind the dirt and roots (in fact, I'll give them a root if I have one) to play with. The thing that worries me is her drinking the muddy water out of the water hole at the dog park. Yuck!


----------



## Chelsea and Oskar (Feb 18, 2008)

My dog has started doing this too, I notice dogs at the park doing it as well.

I don't let Oskar do it, even though my boyfriend says its okay. Who knows whats in the dirt? Other animals could have peed there, there could be pesticides, etc.


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

Ughhh.... All the shrubbery here was just mulched, and Tanner took the opportunity to sneak several large chunks. Needless to say, she had mulch-poo later that day. She's stopped now that the mulch isn't as "fresh."


----------

